# How would Mozart have approached scoring the Super Bowl?



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

...Just to add to our cache of absurd questions,


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

what is a Super Bowl?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

MarkW said:


> ...Just to add to our cache of absurd questions,


Half-Time Show: Mozart with long wild hair conducts his Constanza Rock Orchestra with 40 electric violins and a Moog synthesizer playing the 4th movement of the 'Jupiter'. Wild applause from the audience between their hot dogs and beers. Mozart takes over at quarterback for the frustrated Rams to win the game in overtime, then congratulations from the President and a tour of the White House that Mozart turns down. An interview on the Jimmy Fallon Show and then he receives a request from Steven Spielberg to score his next blockbuster movie "The Son of ET." Mozart drives off in his latest Ferrari with Constanza and meets Haydn later for a game of billiards. He finally has time to finish his _Requiem_.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

What meaning of "scoring" are you referring to?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> What meaning of "scoring" are you referring to?


You pick:

-- Theme music for NFL or CBS
-- Halftine show
-- Bud Lite commercial


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Mozart would have never even considered "scoring" the Super Bowl. Too provencial! He would have held out for the World Cup instead! But if he would have scored Super Bowl LIII, I'm sure he would have included plenty of yawns, ho-hums, and out right snoring woven in a recitative for 22 voices lasting the entire game!


----------

